# Adoption order delayed!!!! Agggghhhh



## baby0684 (May 20, 2012)

Throughout this process there have been many delays.
But this is the one that has hit me the hardest.

Birth family have been to court, and the judge has told them to write a statement on why they think they should have care of their child now.

SW said that if the familys turn up at court, that is what is suggested to do now, so as they can make themselves heard. Will know in a few weeks if the judge will take things any further.

I am petrified that the judge will agree that my LO can go back to the birth family. He has been with us for 9 months now. And I cant imagine being without him. Neither can my friends and family. He is an amazing little boy, and made a few friends.

Please someone tell me that they have been through this before and the outcome has been good.


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

I can't offer anything other than support as we've only just started the approval process but I'm pretty sure it was Lolly on this forum that went through this or similar and all ok. I'm sure others can give you answers.


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Baby it is simply awful that you are being put through this hell. Sadly, it seems to be an occurrence that is happening more and more and it is utterly absurd. Lolly has recently been through this and newmum and popsi are both going through it at the moment. If you look there are lengthy threads about both.
I know it doesn't give you any reassurances at all but it seems to be just a Paperwork exercise where bf are given one last 'attempt/opportunity' , call it what you may, to have their voice heard. It is so the courts can say "yes, you were given your chance,  you have been heard but the adoption is still going ahead". I think it is simply unacceptable that adopters such as yourself are being put through this torture simply to give the bf another voice. I spoke to my sw about it and as she said that in the 20 odd years she  has been a sw in the last few years she has seen a tremendous rise in the leaves to appeal being granted but NOT ONE adoption has been overturned. 

I'm sorry you are being put through this and I hope for a speedy resolution asap.
Take care. Xx


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Baby sent you pm as I am going through this at the moment too   Why not join us that are in the post placement board? There are a few of us it this predicament xxxx


----------



## suzylee (Oct 5, 2012)

It's not fair that this is allowed to happen at all! 
It's highly unlikely that anything will come of it but it must be so stressful for you. I work in Fostering and the birth families are always pulling stunts like this, it's so easy for them to get legal aid and the legal system is forced to give them a voice. They will have failed all their assessments already and it's unlikely they have suddenly changed into respectable people. These children are taken away for really good reasons and the problems the family had have been seen as unsolvable hence adoption. 

This is happening all too often, sorry that you and your family have to suffer this


----------

